# Panasonic TV & Yamaha AVR HDMI help



## millsi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all.

I am trying to setup my TV and AVR so they work together a little better. 

Here's my current setup:


XBOX 360 and BD/DVD (HDMI) and SKY box (Optical) into Yamaha RXV671 AVR.
Yamaha AVR > Panasonic TX-P46ST30B (HDMI) 
SKY > TV (HDMI)

_I'm using the optical output for SKY as the SKY box doesn't output 5.1 via HDMI (crazy right?) and there are times when I want to just use my TV's speakers for watching the news etc and have my AVR completely off._

What I want to achieve:

*When I switch between AVR inputs (SKY, XBOX, Blu-Ray) I want my TV's viewing mode to change from True Cinema to Game etc*. Right now I'm using one HDMI input on my TV for my SKY TV which is setup how I like it but when I want to play XBOX or watch a Blu-Ray I need to change the viewing mode manually which is a pain.

I have tried turning on Viera Link and HDMI control on my AVR however I found that when I select 'Home Cinema' in the speaker selection on the TV my AVR automatically switches over to the ARC input so I then need to manually re-select my SKY input. Now, I could just change the audio input channel for ARC to my SKY optical input but there are times when I play movies from a USB stick in my TV so I want the ARC to remain on HDMI4.

I could also run my SKY through my AVR and use HDMI through but I don't want my AVR to always be on standby.

So I guess the question is, is there a way that the Yamaha AVR can communicate with the TV to say "Hey! He's playing his xbox, switch over to Game mode" etc? 

I have my TV to auto switch to my SKY input upon startup. It would also be neat if when I turn on my xbox for example and select XBOX on my AVR, the TV switches to HDMI2 (the AVR input channel).

Thanks in advance for any help with this. But please remember the following constraints: SKY doesn't output 5.1 over HDMI so I NEED the optical, also I want the SKY connected directly to my TV so I can run without the AVR; unless somebody can convince me otherwise that is!

Thanks

Millsi


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I stand to be corrected on this but I'm not aware of any AVR that can do that. A universal remote in the likes of Harmony One or Harmony Touch or others can possibly do what you want.

cheers


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Each HDMI input on the TV having a unique video setup, yes.
Multiple video setups for a single HDMI input, no.
To get different video modes for each device that are selected when you use that device, you will need to connect each one to the TV on their own HDMI.
Unsure how many optical inputs the AVR has to handle the audio.
I love my Harmony One, worth every penny.


----------



## millsi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey chaps, thanks for reading and replying. 


Ok I guess I'm therefore stuck between my current setup or having everything connected to my TV and then using optical out or ARC to the AVR. It kinda makes me wonder what the point of having an AVR is when a 'regular' amp would do the same job... 

I'll give it some further thought and see what's te easiest for me. 

Cheers.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

We have a Wii, PS3, PS2, BD player, ROKU, and Fios box connected to the AVR and tha AVR is connected to the TV. The video controls in the individual games are more than adequate to compensate for brightness and contrast when needed.


----------

